# Who has goats?



## PurpleHeartJarhead

Now that we are leaping and getting things started with our chickens, my mind starts planning the next phase. Haven't even built the coop yet, but that's just kind of how I am wired.

I'm just curious as to what kind of goats folks have and if you raise them for milk, meat or both?

I believe I am going to have to get a variance (damn it) because of how we are zoned, but I have the acreage to support, by the letter of the ordinance 4 goats. So I am looking for a quiet, smallish good milker breed that will help my case. 

Thanks in advance for your inputs.


----------



## Dakine

good luck! 

I'm lucky enough to have city restrictions allow rabbits for setting up my rabbitry  the restrictions on goats are absurd, but it's old laws and thinking on letting a goat run wild and eat whatever they see inside the fenced area, has nothing to do with people that want to raise them as a domesticated animal or for food purposes. 

I'd really like to raise goats, just one will mean I never have to mow the yard again LOL!!!  but it also means I'd have to buy like $500 of new fence to keep a freakin goat in MY yard lol!


----------



## *Andi

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f114/goats-protein-meat-7578/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f114/milkstand-training-9837/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f114/ok-all-you-folks-who-own-goats-6546/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/goats-milk-104/

Some past threads to read ...

And a book you may want to keep on hand ...

The Encyclopedia of Country Living, 40th Anniversary Edition

http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Country-Living-Anniversary-Edition/dp/1570618402

Happy reading...


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead

*Andi said:


> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f114/goats-protein-meat-7578/
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f114/milkstand-training-9837/
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f114/ok-all-you-folks-who-own-goats-6546/
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/goats-milk-104/
> 
> Some past threads to read ...
> 
> And a book you may want to keep on hand ...
> 
> The Encyclopedia of Country Living, 40th Anniversary Edition
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Country-Living-Anniversary-Edition/dp/1570618402
> 
> Happy reading...


Thank you...


----------



## HomegrownGal

I have nigerian dwarfs for dairy, selling kids, and brush control. Just got started last year. Here are a few pics:























Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## lilmissy0740

Love the pics. How cute they are.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead

*Andi said:


> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f114/goats-protein-meat-7578/
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f114/milkstand-training-9837/
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f114/ok-all-you-folks-who-own-goats-6546/
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/goats-milk-104/
> 
> Some past threads to read ...
> 
> And a book you may want to keep on hand ...
> 
> The Encyclopedia of Country Living, 40th Anniversary Edition
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Country-Living-Anniversary-Edition/dp/1570618402
> 
> Happy reading...


I got through half of the threads last night. Very informative and appreciated.

Hopefully, with the zoning issues we have, I will be able to make a good case for keeping goats.


----------



## lazydaisy67

I've had dairy goats for a while now and my kids BEG for goat milk over store bought. If I have to buy a gallon during the winter, they won't drink it from a glass cause they say it "tastes gross". I take that as the final word on whether or not goat milk tastes good, lol. If you're limited on space I'd try to find the Nigerians. I've never had them but I understand they're easy keepers and produce good milk. Eating your goats will be considerably harder for you because they are STINKING CUTE and it's hard to slaughter them, just sayin. You can raise Boer goats for meat, but everything I've heard is that they're crappy mothers and milking them is really difficult. I'm sure the meat goat owners are gonna rip me a new one for that, but that's just what I've heard. You could have a meat goat buck and breed him to dairy does and come up with a fairly decent all purpose offspring. It will probably come down to what you can find in your area and how much you want to spend. 
I say this every time and I will keep saying it, please, please research the two diseases that dairy goats carry and spread. They're called CAE and CL. You don't want to get a goat with either of them and you'll want a certificate showing they are disease free. If the person you're buying from has never heard of those diseases, run away fast. If you pay a little more to buy disease free starters, and you don't add to your herd, you won't have to worry about it in the future. Seek out goat owners and ask questions. We're all nice people and we love to talk about our goats!


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> Make sure you have your good, sturdy fencing in place BEFORE you bring home the goats. Unless of course you like the idea of a good old fashion round-up.
> 
> Now how would I know that?


:ditto:

A few other things you may also want to look into while you are in research mode.

A good milk stand... They are easy to make or you can buy one.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...8E0B945B27E88D2B44BFBA04304C53ACE&FORM=IQFRBA

Will you be disbudding your kid goats. (burning their horns... :gaah: The one farm chore that I hated to do)

Trimming hooves...

Just to get you started.


----------



## LincTex

*Andi said:


> Trimming hooves...


I have trimmed many a horse hoof, but have never heard of trimming goats hooves?


----------



## valannb22

I bought three at auction last weekend. Not positive on breed. The dark baby is some sort of boer cross, the mama was pretty small. The mom and baby are supposed to be Nigerian crosses.




















Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## *Andi

LincTex said:


> I have trimmed many a horse hoof, but have never heard of trimming goats hooves?


We checked and trimmed twice a year ...


----------



## LincTex

My soil in the "proposed goat area" is so rocky, wouldn't they just wear down naturally?


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead

LincTex said:


> My soil in the "proposed goat area" is so rocky, wouldn't they just wear down naturally?


I think I read something somewhere that in most animals, that actually stimulates growth. Although, it doesn't appear so because it continually wears.

Sent telepathically through my thumbs to my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## carnut1100

In really rocky areas they do wear down...but not Always fast enough. 
Got nice grassy.areas and you will need to trim.


----------



## simplymom

I have goats and chickens. Love having animals on our acreage. We still buy the broilers and feed out for meat but maybe in the future we will do something about that. My does are alpine and I love them. We have great personalities and more milk than I can use. We feed out the bucklings and hope to this year do our own butchering. You don't get as much meat but again I didn't have to spend much either. We raise 2 hogs a year also so my freezers are always full plus my husband deer hunts.

I found that my goats are really pretty easy keepers. I rotate their grazing areas. My main pens have very good fence but only used 2strand electric fence in the areas I was letting them graze in with no issues. I have pyles of firewood in these areas and they love to climb on and it seems to keep their hooves trimmed up. 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## HomegrownGal

Yay! Came home from work to this tiny doeling the other day! Everyone wants to hold her! Have another doe that is huge! She's due around June 15, but I'm wondering how she can make it that far! Lol!









Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## mamamouse

I have three pygmy dairy goats. Pygmys produce a LOT of milk despite being compact little goats.


----------



## memrymaker

Growing up we had Nubian Goats - and LOVED them, all except one. Holly was the best milk producer but such a stinker. Watch the bucket and the goat hooves when you are milking - they step into it and kick it over when you are least expecting it.  

I think my mom liked Holly because she gave great milk, lots of babies and taught us a TON of good lessons in patience!


----------



## piglett

we added 2 boer boys to our little place

both have been "altered" & once the bushes die off the goats will go "camping"

they sleep rite in the chicken coop & put themselves to bed at night.

so far so good

piglett


----------



## jjbear811

We have had LaMuncha, Nigerian Dwaft, crosses of the two & a fainting goat. Love the size & temperament of LaMuncha but prefer Nigerian milk. If your going to milk I highly recommend making your own milking machine. Parts will run u about $40+/-. Search YouTube for instructions. Goats are awesome pets w fun personalities as well. But do research first. Fencing, feeding, health, breeding (especially keeping a buck) all come into play at some point.


----------



## Jewel

I've been raising goats for around 7 years. I started out with fancy spotted Nubians and loved them but they can be Loud. We've had Alpine, Lamancha and Saanen and I overall prefer the Saanen. They're very cow-like. 

Fencing can definitely be a problem and goats can be Very destructive. I had two precious apple trees that survived several hardships includong being dug up in the middle of an icestorrm, living in a cold bathroom in buckets and actually bloomed the next spring. but they didn't survived the goats getting out one time. *-*

They're also heard animals and will need at least one other to feel comfortable. We had a goat that loathed other goats but she was a rarity. 

As for meat, I expected to have to raise a meat breed or mix but our full alpine doe died in an accident when she was around 9 months old. so i butchered her to save what i meat I could. She wasn't super meaty but was deerlike and I got around 20 pounds total (this was also my first time butchering anything except a chicken). Plus plenty of offal and bones for the dogs.

I never dehorn, horns help the goats stay cool and defend themselves. I've had both horned and dehorned and had as many of both get their heads stuck.

Hooves do need trimming but how often will depend on the individual, your climate, what they eat and where they're kept. Rocks and concrete do help greatly and a very rocky area might eliminate the need for trimming. If you purchase an adult it should be used to trimming. If not just keep at it. I start putting kids on the milk stand when they're very small to get them used to it for all sorts of reasons. 

If you've not been around goats would highly suggest visiting folks who have them and ask tons of questions.

Goats are, in my opinion, huge assets to a self sufficient homestead. They supply milk, cheeses, meat, skin and trade/sales. Goat's milk is also already processed so that it's much easier to digest than cows milk can be. Most babies can drink it readily. On the other hand, it's hard to get cream from for butter and such. I have had a few goats creamy enough to let the milk sit and skim enough for a little butter but if you want a regular supply best get a separator, which i wish i still had.


----------



## Seasoned-prepper

*Goats*

I have Nigerian Dwarf goats . The milk is a little sweeter than cows . They also require less space than larger breeds and eat half as much and you still get half as much milk. They are friendly just like dogs ,follow you every where. When my 2 does gave birth ,they were giving me half a gallon+ of milk a day. I am still milking them and giving me about a quart a day. They will be dried up in a few months, to give them a rest period before birthing again. They are both first time fresheners. I bought good quality goats and have a great mentor in the person i bought them from. Hope this helps.


----------



## HardCider

Goats are awesome but you need good fencing. They are tricky little suckers. Want to try some meat goats this year. Thinking about San Clemente goats if I can find them nearby. Our angoras were always climbing the fence


----------



## crabapple

I do not own goats yet, but I do enjoy goat cheese from the Goat Lady here in Columbia,S.C.


----------



## Alfred_E_Neuman

I have them. Boers. They are great! I treat them like the dogs, and as a result, they follow me everywhere. Eat just about anything. I mob graze them with portable electic fencing to clear out overgrowth.


----------

